# [Solved] Gwenview - obsluguje tylko svg

## rivivarius

Gwenview obsluguje tylko pliki w formacie svg, przy innych dosteje "Gwenview nie moze wyswietlic obrazkow w formacie image/jpeg" itd. Dzieje sie tak od jakiegos czasu, obstawiam, ze powodem moglo byc wywalenie flagi kdeprefix.

w konsoli wywala tylko

```
gwenview Foto/16713-autumn-lake_1600x1200.jpg

"/usr/bin/gwenview(14571)" Error in thread 140400875657040 : "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown - The name org.kde.nepomuk.services.nepomukstorage was not provided by any .service files"

"/usr/bin/gwenview(14571)" Error in thread 140400875657040 : "QLocalSocket::connectToServer: Invalid name"
```

Na koncie roota wszystko dziala dobrze, czyli to pewnie wina uprawnien, tylko nie wiem gdzie je pozmieniac.

----------

## dziadu

1. Obejrzyj http://img14.imageshack.us/img14/9355/leavep.jpg

2. Przemyśl swoje postępowanie.

3. Zreflektuj się.

4. Popraw posta.

5. I wtedy oczekuj rozsądnych odpowiedzi.

----------

## rivivarius

 *dziadu wrote:*   

> 1. Obejrzyj http://img14.imageshack.us/img14/9355/leavep.jpg
> 
> 

 Bardzo dziekuje za obrazenie mnie.

----------

## Gogiel

 *dziadu wrote:*   

> 1. Obejrzyj http://img14.imageshack.us/img14/9355/leavep.jpg
> 
> 2. Przemyśl swoje postępowanie.
> 
> 3. Zreflektuj się.
> ...

 

Cpales cos dzisiaj?

----------

## unK

Utwórz nowego usera i tam sprawdź. Jak będzie działać, to znaczy, że to wina konfiguracji KDE pewnie.

----------

## rivivarius

solved:

pomogla zmiana praw dla katalogow w /usr/share/kde4/services

----------

